# TiVo iOS App updated to 3.4



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Not sure if this is new to the 3.4 iOS app, or TiVo software 20.4.5 (or a combination of both or neither), but for the first time ever, I was getting 7 dots of quality on a stream going from my home to my workplace wifi.

Disclosure: both locations are Comcast internet accounts and I reside less than a mile from my work. I have a Roamio plus at home, wired with Cat5 to my router and was sending to an iPhone 5 with iOS 8.1.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

Same here. Just updated iOS app to 3.4, but I don't think my Premiere has received the Winter update yet.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I've gotten 7 dots under the previous version of the iOS app (3.3.1) and TiVo Software 20.4.4.

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=521444


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

morac said:


> I've gotten 7 dots under the previous version of the iOS app (3.3.1) and TiVo Software 20.4.4.
> 
> See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=521444


Same here, that started for me on the 20.4.4 update.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Got the new 3.4 app update and the winter update. So far I'm not getting any "unknown error" messages like I kept getting with the 3.3 app after updating to iOS 8.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The update notes were changed. The reference to "HBO Go" was removed and "Amazon Prime" was changed to "Amazon". The changes only show up in the Updates screen if you updated after they were changed. Otherwise you can see them in the Version History on the app page.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I was hoping for updates to optimize display for iPhone 6/6 Plus. The text looks huge on my iPhone 6. Hopefully that's not too far down the road.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

modnar said:


> I was hoping for updates to optimize display for iPhone 6/6 Plus. The text looks huge on my iPhone 6. Hopefully that's not too far down the road.


To me the video looks blurry on my iPhone 6 as well. Compared to my SlingPlayer, it is like night and day.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

rainwater said:


> To me the video looks blurry on my iPhone 6 as well. Compared to my SlingPlayer, it is like night and day.


I suspect because the iPhone 6 is stretching the image inappropriately. Hopefully it won't take TiVo too long to update. Unfortunately, it took quite a while for the IOS 7 updates to finally trickle down but that didn't really affect functionality.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> I suspect because the iPhone 6 is stretching the image inappropriately. Hopefully it won't take TiVo too long to update. Unfortunately, it took quite a while for the IOS 7 updates to finally trickle down but that didn't really affect functionality.


I don't believe TiVo will be able to even submit an update to the TiVo app after February 1st of next year until they support iOS 8 (currently it is built with the iOS 7 SDK). So hopefully it is on their roadmap. You can support iOS 8 without supporting the new screen sizes, but it wouldn't make sense to go to that much trouble to not update the app for the new sizes.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of thinking about the quality of video and the performance of the app and I started to look into WMM (Wireless Multimedia) 802.11e and some articles mention that if both the software (app) and hardware supports it you'll have better performance. Does the app support it? I know iOS devices have since iOS 4.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

rainwater said:


> I don't believe TiVo will be able to even submit an update to the TiVo app after February 1st of next year until they support iOS 8 (currently it is built with the iOS 7 SDK). So hopefully it is on their roadmap. You can support iOS 8 without supporting the new screen sizes, but it wouldn't make sense to go to that much trouble to not update the app for the new sizes.


I just hope that they don't screw around with the screen resolution of all the older devices. As you know it's TiVo's unofficial motto "Bring new features and break the old."  It's always been a give-and-take struggle with TiVo developers. Just look at all the updates over the years, something is always getting broken after an update that introduces something new.


----------

